# My Three Canaries



## elisemarie88 (May 31, 2013)

Introducing my three canaries. I got Jack and Jessie about a year ago and Bambam was found by a local lady and needed somewhere to stay while we looked for his owners. No one claimed him so he became one of mine.

Jess is white & grey, Jack is yellow, Bambam is orange/brown


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

they are so cute!I owned canaries in the past,I love them!I bet they sing wonderful tunes!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, you have some very beautiful canaries there! :loveeyes:
I also used to have canaries and even bred mine a few times, I loved their songs, too. But when it comes to charm and personality, nothing beats the budgies, really.


----------



## elisemarie88 (May 31, 2013)

Bambam has a wonderful song. He goes on & on & on. I think the other two are girls as they don't really sing, mostly just chirp every now & then and since Bambam joined their cage, he has been singing in their faces  Hoping to get a second male in the Aussie spring time and put some breeding boxes in their cage. They are are hilarious to watch but yep, the budgies have the best personalities.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

elisemarie88 said:


> Bambam has a wonderful song. He goes on & on & on. I think the other two are girls as they don't really sing, mostly just chirp every now & then and since Bambam joined their cage, he has been singing in their faces  Hoping to get a second male in the Aussie spring time and put some breeding boxes in their cage. They are are hilarious to watch but yep, the budgies have the best personalities.


Oh, best of luck with your future breeding and be sure to post a couple of pics after getting your second male!
You will also find many different things from the budgies when it comes to courtship. In the case of canaries, there hardly is any wooing and it's not as fun to watch how they go about the whole rituals and mating. The mating itself is just a couple of seconds and involves just one hop on the back of the female and that's it. No kissing, hardly any real love is shown. The eggs are different too and have cute little spots on the shell and of course all chicks are adorable and really sweet.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

They are incredibly cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

They are sooooo nice! It appears that they don't mind being held too 



aluz said:


> You will also find many different things from the budgies when it comes to courtship. In the case of canaries, there hardly is any wooing and it's not as fun to watch how they go about the whole rituals and mating.


Aluz, thanks for the info. I guess budgies know how to be real "Casanovas"


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

pmiaria said:


> Aluz, thanks for the info. I guess budgies know how to be real "Casanovas"


Oh yes, of all species of pet birds I have had, the budgies have the better courtship and mating rituals. They really have to work to impress their ladies!  And you're welcome, Patricia!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

They are so sweet!  Little cuties.


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

I have Canaries, and have bred them before, I love their songs (at one point it was continuous singing  ) however if your going to breed them don't use breeding boxes, my Canaries have always preferred the open nests (kind of like a sieve), and good luck


----------

